# Tresaderm ear drops...can it cause lethargic behavior



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just looked this up and yes it can. It can also cause excessive thirst and affect the adrenal glands. Rocky has not been acting normal. 

Earlier this week: Started not playing as much. Sleeping more.
Mid week: Not throwing his toys around. Not wanting to play fetch much. Will start playing and just stop. Seems to forget what he's doing!

Yesterday, after one week on medication for ear infection:
Very slow on walk. He usually starts off so fast you can't keep up with him. Lagged behind.

Today: Didn't give him any Tresaderm.

Eating fine all week on Stella and Chewy's for months now.

Asked him to play: will not play more than a minute or two.
Will not play fetch (his favorite game since puppy)
Asked if he wanted to go on a walk:
Didn't get excited at all. Put his harness and leash on, he usually barks and runs around. Just stood there. Took him for a walk, lagged behind and stopped. He turned around and we came home after just a couple of blocks. He usually walks fast for 30 minutes!

I'm putting the two and two together today...got so scared last night, I told my husband I think he has dementia or a brain tumor. Hubby said no..he's just not in the mood. No way...something is wrong. Do you think it could be the Tresaderm? Anyone else ever use this and have this experience? Did I harm my baby? 

I am so upset right now. I'm supposed to go out for a while and now I am not sure I can leave him. PLease anyone...tell me what you think or know, thank you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- sounds like the ear meds could be the problem. You said that his ears are better, so I would stop the meds and see if he's better. But give it a few days as I don't know how long the meds stay in the system. I would give it until Tuesday and if not better by Tuesday, see the Vet.

I'm sure he will be fine once he's off the meds. It's hard to believe that the Rock Star doesn't want to play or go for a walk, so something is definitely wrong.

Praying that taking him off the meds will work and that there's nothing serious going on here.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just looked up the side effects. It says not common but.. Lethargy, excessive thirst, and changed in behavior. It says to call your vet. Hardy was on it when I first got him and I didn't notice any side effects on him.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree, and just to ease your worry, I would give your vet a call, just to be sure.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Called my Vet and he's closed for the weekend. I'm supposed to be going out now and Rocky is asleep. I'll see how he is tonight and tomorrow now that he is off the medication. I'll check in later, as I am not going to be out for long being that he's acting so strangely. If he is not any better, I will take him to an animal hospital tomorrow. Please pray for my boy!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I will pray for that sweet Rocky!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tresaderm has a steroid in it. While it is unusual for a topical steroid to cause side-effects, technically it is possible. I would discontinue it and touch base with your vet.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

((((Rocky)))) Feel better sweetie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope Rocky is feeling better by morning. Sending him feel better hugs:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, I almost called you, but couldn't find your number anywhere. I didn't give him any today. He's still very lethargic, but did play a little bit tonight. I feel so bad. Thanks for your prayers. I hope it's nothing else. I'm so worried..and I know it makes no sense to worry, but he's my heart and soul..if anything bad happens to him...omg. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- sounds like the ear meds could be the problem. You said that his ears are better, so I would stop the meds and see if he's better. But give it a few days as I don't know how long the meds stay in the system. I would give it until Tuesday and if not better by Tuesday, see the Vet.
> 
> I'm sure he will be fine once he's off the meds. It's hard to believe that the Rock Star doesn't want to play or go for a walk, so something is definitely wrong.
> 
> Praying that taking him off the meds will work and that there's nothing serious going on here.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I will pray for that sweet Rocky!!


Thanks Deb..I appreciate prayers!



jmm said:


> Tresaderm has a steroid in it. While it is unusual for a topical steroid to cause side-effects, technically it is possible. I would discontinue it and touch base with your vet.


Jackie, I'm calling him first thing Monday morning, unless he gets worse, then I'll take him somewhere else. My Vet is open every other Saturday morning. I think I'll find one that is there on every Saturday that I like as well. It feels like a long weekend. 



MoonDog said:


> ((((Rocky)))) Feel better sweetie.


Thank you Robin.



lynda said:


> Hope Rocky is feeling better by morning. Sending him feel better hugs:grouphug::grouphug:


Lynda, thanks for the hugs. I've been hugging and kissing him all night.


----------

